
The AdTech Industry Is Ruining Web Push Notifications for PWAs - vlucas
http://vancelucas.com/blog/the-adtech-industry-is-ruining-web-push-notifications-for-pwas/
======
JazzXP
It's not just AdTech, it's the sites that put it up unreasonably also. I visit
a site once, I'm not sure I'll ever go back, so of course I'm going to block
notifications. If I've taken the time to sign up to a site, THEN is the
appropriate time to ask me if I want notifications.

